# My 1st day on the pcola Pier this year



## fishindad1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Bubba called and was headed out to the pier Sunday afternoon, I headed out and got there about 3:00, what was clear good to see all the old guys there. Big Kenny Bryan, Reggie, Derek. Gary, Mike from Al. Don' hear much from them all winter and then cobe season is in. Saw 1 fish hooked up on the bar but got under the pilings and broke off, as it was getting towards dusk, I headed up to the draw, and just put my cooler down, and 1 small one came out of the draw on to the bar and right up against the pier. I got second shot on him and I watched 3 different colors of jigs worked right by his nose and he wouldn't even look. Nice day overall lot of war stories and I at least got to see one. Keep on lookin, they are coming. Fishindad1


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Saw you pullin in as i was leavin let me know when your out there again ...

matt-


----------

